# My solution to driftwood sinking



## Unclejessie1967 (Nov 6, 2005)

So after soaking for weeks and not being able to come up with something large enough to boil it in......... and not wanting to drill to slate.... silicone down... I came up with this

1 Pack Zip Tie mounting bases 10 pack $1.50

I just stuck them to the floor of the aquarium and trimmed my grid where they sat, drilled holes in my driftwood and that was that. Pics say 1000 words so here you go!


























Not happy with the rockwork but here it is with sand


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice work, but how do the holders stick to the glass?


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

The holders come with 2 Sided 3m tape..


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Will the tape come off once the water starts soaking into them?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

That looks fantastic! Please keep us up to date if the wood stays down over time. I've had pieces of self-collected driftwood that wanted to pop up to the surface even after years. It will be interesting to see if these zip ties can withstand the pull for so long. It would be great if they can :thumb:


----------



## kered (Aug 2, 2010)

haha i did the same thing except i zip tied to the egg crate...its been 2 months so far and everything has been fine...that looks fantastic though!


----------



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

I too, am looking forward to an update as I am skeptical that the two sided tape will hold up for a substantial amount of time. Especially if the wood is a piece that really "wants" to float. I was just curious as to why you did'nt zip tie the wood directly to your eggcrate instead of cutting it and taping ? I would think the sand and rocks on top of your eggcrate would easily hold a piece of wood that size down.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Wetman said:


> I was just curious as to why you did'nt zip tie the wood directly to your eggcrate instead of cutting it and taping ? I would think the sand and rocks on top of your eggcrate would easily hold a piece of wood that size down.


The problem might come in if you ever have to remove the rocks for cleaning purposes or to catch a fish. If the wood pops to the surface together with the eggcrate it is tied to, that would be a bit of a messy situation 

I have much bigger piece of wood in a 125G. The wood weighs 28 pounds and is attached with drywall screws to 34 ponds of rocks to hold it down. The tank has been setup for three years, and I have never taken out the wood. Now I am finally in a situation where I have a number of fish that I'd like to get out of that tank, but they are hiding in the wood, and I simply cannot get to them. One of these days I will be brave and tackle the issue :lol:


----------



## Unclejessie1967 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tape still holding!

And yes I didn't want to tie directly to the Egg crate as this is my grow out tank, wanted a reasonable way to remove the wood if need be.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use stainless screws thru rocks into the wood.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

I wanted to read through since I'm about to go out driftwood hunting. Thanks for the tips on that all.

fmueller, that is the most stunning piece of driftwood I've ever seen in a tank. That is wonderful. I have to ask, bought or found?


----------



## wisemike (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice work,it's very beautiful.


----------

